
National Weather Service: Forecasts ‘Will Stop Yelling at You’ - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/13/us/politics/national-weather-service-forecasts-will-stop-yelling-at-you.html
======
ctstover
Are there any known reasonably accurate algorithms for taking all caps English
words, and converting it to mixed case?

~~~
maxerickson
What's reasonably accurate mean? A straightforward way to do it would be to
naively convert to sentence case and then run the text through a spellchecker
with a corpus of proper words you care about.

~~~
ctstover
Ah, but do not spellcheckers use the capitalization to detect proper nouns in
the first place?

~~~
maxerickson
Firefox is suggesting I correct phillis to Phillis. So Phillis is in the
corpus, phillis is not and phillis is a close enough match to Phillis that it
is the first suggested correction.

